# CW45 for concealed carry



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

Always looking for the ideal concealed carry handgun, I recently added an inexpensive CW45 to my P9 and CW40.

To my surprise, the CW45 was MUCH MORE comfortable to shoot than the CW40, with probably 50% less perceived recoil. The accuracy was excellent!

The factors I use for picking the most ideal concealed weapon are: mag capacity, caliber, size, ease of use, and reliability. The CW45 certainly has beaten the two former front runners for near perfect....the Glock 27 and 36.

I have ordered a 7-shot mag, which will give the CW45 a repectable eight shots, the .45 ACP is certainly the best caliber one can use, the slimness and weight make the little Kahr a pleasure to wear, the only controls is a slide release with a "safer than Glock" long, light DB trigger pull, and the reliability seems to be on a par with Glock and Sig.

The CW45 is almost small enough for a pocket pistol, and certainly ideal for Smart Carry. With an inexpensive Don Hume IWB holster it is suitable for summer wear, as well as under a suit coat.

Finally, the CW series of Kahr is the less-expensive option for Kahr handguns. I bought my CW45 for $425.00 plus tax. I did have to order an extra mag for $27.00 since extra mags aren't offered with the CW series.

Again, well pleased with this little gem!

Steve


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good report. Sure is great when it all comes together for you. Good luck.


----------

